# Which colour scheme do you prefer?



## Deleted member 138597 (Jan 4, 2015)

Which colour scheme do you prefer for your build? I usually like black/red but also like black/blue and black/yellow.

Vote on the poll for your favorite colour scheme.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 5, 2015)

I am not exactly clear regarding the base/second thing.

My preference: Black motherboard/PSU/fans/add-in cards/sleeving, Silver/aluminum chassis (with black accents), Blue LED lighting.

No vote for the available choices.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 5, 2015)

Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> Vote on the poll for your favorite colour scheme.


Black + Blue. My favorite.



Spoiler: Sample


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2015)

All black. No lights.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 5, 2015)

voted Black // Yellow, although i like Black // Yellow // Gray if done right.

EDIT: Back when i was running a X38 setup


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jan 5, 2015)

Arctucas said:


> I am not exactly clear regarding the base/second thing.
> 
> My preference: Black motherboard/PSU/fans/add-in cards/sleeving, Silver/aluminum chassis (with black accents), Blue LED lighting.
> 
> No vote for the available choices.



Base colour is the primary colour of the scheme, like say, MSI Z97 PC MATE. It has primary black, and blue as the secondary colour.

And sorry for the incomplete text on the poll about the colour thing.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 5, 2015)

i like what should i say green tosca is nice paired with black



btw color is personal, my style


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2015)

i like this colour


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2015)

and this one

if only i could afford colour matched parts.


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jan 5, 2015)

Lol, that isn't even a colour scheme ,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2015)

thought you would like it

like i said


if only i could afford colour matched parts.

We have a coal and woodburning stove in our house so everything is  sort of dusty and gets a good clean every few weeks.


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 5, 2015)

I choose whatever color combination the board I'm using comes with. Currently, it's Black/Red.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 5, 2015)

I like all black.


----------



## Jborg (Jan 5, 2015)

Red/Black alll day.

I am waiting for my LED's to get here, I am in the process of completing my Full Red/Black scheme on my rig.

Red/black H440 with Hyper 212 evo with 2 Red LED fans

In the process of swapping my Blue WINDFORCE LED on my G1 Gaming GTX 970 to a red LED. Once this is complete everything will be done.

Screenshots to come (If my LED's will ever arrive)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Black n blue


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 5, 2015)

Red and Black is my current system and one of my favorite color schemes.  However if I do a new system I will probably go to a black and white next as that has my interest peaked for colors right now.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

I voted
Black + Blue even if my Motherboard is red.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2015)

erocker said:


> All black. No lights.


Ahhhhh the darkside is strong in you   I went for white and red.


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2015)

Current build is black and white with gold/bronze accents. White NZXT Phantom case, ASRock 990FX Extreme9 board. GPUs are AMD red, sadly. I was hoping I could pull the red plastic off the shroud and paint it white, but it looks like it's all molded together. Maybe I can mask it. 

New build is taking on a similar theme (by accident), but will be much less heavy on the white. Mostly Black/Gold.



Spoiler: New build components



Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H





Lian Li PC-A17 (I think?)





EK Supremacy Nickel/Acetel (I'd like to swap this out for something else though. Scored off ebay.)


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2015)

My build is black and red now and I'm feeling it, but I would be happy to change it up next time.  

My biggest change has been to move away from excessive lights. I used to have blue fans that lit up green tunes and such, but now I don't have any lights in my pc.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> My biggest change has been to move away from excessive lights


i had excessive lights was too much, i just kept 3 Blue fans inside the case plus one red.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 5, 2015)

Some color schemes can be "translated" to user preferences:

Black + Blue = Intel (or Panasonic, Philips).
Black + Red = AMD (or ATI).
Black + Green = NVIDIA.

Interesting!



Spoiler: Off topic



Now an interesting off topic question: How many of you put manufacturer stickers on your cases? In other words, free promotion (if you are paid for it, just let me know).


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 5, 2015)

I like this one: The lovely pumpkin orange and puke green combo..awesome!
PS: It really was a good motherboard.


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> I like this one: The lovely pumpkin orange and puke green combo..awesome!
> PS: It really was a good motherboard.


A roommate of mine had a Biostar board. I think it was an AM2 socket, but I remember a lot of purple on it in addition to the colors of the one you have/had. He said he liked it because it looked like someone melted a bunch of crayons all over it.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 6, 2015)

Although I am running a blackout rig ATM, I really want a white-blue one. It looks flashy without being garish.


----------



## T.R. (Jan 11, 2015)

Basically, I like black/white and white/black color scheme.


Blue-Knight said:


> How many of you put manufacturer stickers on your cases?


Nothing. I don't like stickers.


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice to see majority are on Black/Blue scheme. However, what do you do when you are too confused about which colour to pick because you like all of the colour schemes but have just one option to choose from?


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 12, 2015)

Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> Nice to see majority are on Black/Blue scheme.


But that does not mean it is easy to find. Most things I can find here are black+red or black+orange. 



Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> what do you do when you are too confused about which colour to pick because you like all of the colour schemes but have just one option to choose from?


If there is no black+blue, buy a black+black. That is the only color scheme I really want.


----------



## xvi (Jan 12, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Now an interesting off topic question: How many of you put manufacturer stickers on your cases?


I had a roommate that wanted every sticker he could get his hands on to put on his case. "Hey, are you going to use that Thermaltake sticker?" He'd load it up it was going to be showcased in 2fast2furious. I put a few on my case back in the day, but these days, I'd only consider it if it were a) fairly subtle and b) easily removed (and I suppose c) if I was a pretty big fan of the company)


----------



## Hood (Jan 12, 2015)

For now it's black and blue...


 
My next lighting project will be RGB LEDs, perhaps with a white case.


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hood said:


> For now it's black and blue...View attachment 61570
> My next lighting project will be RGB LEDs, perhaps with a white case.



Nice idea, but what would be your plan on motherboard? Won't it mess up the colour scheme?


----------



## Hood (Jan 13, 2015)

Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> Nice idea, but what would be your plan on motherboard? Won't it mess up the colour scheme?


It usually does, although a white mobo is a possibility - my main concern though is with LED fans, it's great to change your color scheme with a remote, but the LED fans won't match.


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok, how about desoldering and soldering RGB LEDs on the LED fans?


----------



## xvi (Jan 13, 2015)

Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> Ok, how about desoldering and soldering RGB LEDs on the LED fans?


Seems like you'd have to either set up resistors in-line to get the color you want or run all the wires to a RGB controller. It would allow for some nice customization, but would take a bit of work.
I think those LEDs are typically glued, but they might just be held in with friction.


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jan 14, 2015)

xvi said:


> Seems like you'd have to either set up resistors in-line to get the color you want or run all the wires to a RGB controller. It would allow for some nice customization, but would take a bit of work.
> I think those LEDs are typically glued, but they might just be held in with friction.



No pain, no gain


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jan 16, 2015)

Okay, I have this idea. How about Black//White//<other colours>? I mean, the build would be mostly in black, with more white accents and the rest with desired colours, like Red, Green, Blue, whatever. For example, black case, black motherboard with white accent and other hardwares having either black//white, white//xyz or black//xyz or wholly black, wholly white, or xyz? Will it match well?

If this is confusing to you, let's simplify it.
Black - case, motherboard, RAMs, GPU, PSU
White - AiO coldplate LED, RAM heatspreader (like the Dominator platinums), motherboard accent, GPU accent, coolant or tube (if custom loop)
XYZ - ambient lighting, fan LED, Case accent etc


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 19, 2015)

Several years ago I liked a lot of blue. Had Gigabyte motherboards that were blue with blue LED fans, blue parts, and blue Cathoid lights. 

I ended up getting real tired of everything coming out blue. Seemed like all the new products were frigging blue. 

Now I prefer black/red combo. I am currently in the process of building a system that revolves around the black/red theme. I think its more devilish looking............


----------



## Tonduluboy (Jan 21, 2015)

thinking of buying white MOBO n galax HOF white, BUT both very expensive !


----------



## XSI (Jan 21, 2015)

I like green (avatar style), orange, purple  with black
,


----------



## Jetster (Jan 21, 2015)

Color is not something I consider when choosing parts. But it ended up black and red


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 21, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Color is not something I consider when choosing parts. But it ended up black and red



coz most prefer black and red, from motherboard, vga card, sleeving


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jan 23, 2015)

XSI said:


> I like green (avatar style), orange, purple  with black
> ,View attachment 61912


It is quite hard to picture a build of these tones in mind... :-/. Could you show few examples or something? 



micropage7 said:


> coz most prefer black and red, from motherboard, vga card, sleeving


I guess sleeving are better kept black (or in my case, transparent, if it's possible, LOL) 'cause it looks kinda "too much" in my eyes!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 23, 2015)

All black, no lights. I don't even like the blue led power indicator lights on my case. My computer is currently set up in my bedroom, and I like a completely dark room for sleeping. My current solution for that- 

before





after


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jan 24, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> All black, no lights. I don't even like the blue led power indicator lights on my case. My computer is currently set up in my bedroom, and I like a completely dark room for sleeping. My current solution for that-
> 
> before
> 
> ...


Books are indeed a man's best friend


----------



## XSI (Jan 24, 2015)

Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> It is quite hard to picture a build of these tones in mind... :-/. Could you show few examples or something?



I mean: gree black, or orange black or purple black. NOT all mixed together


----------



## TheDarkLord (Jan 27, 2015)

Black and Yellow looks pretty sweet


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jan 30, 2015)

TheDarkLord said:


> Black and Yellow looks pretty sweet



WOW! That is some build! :-O I may do something like that on my next build. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jan 30, 2015)

Say, it's Raystorm, right?


----------



## No Nrg (Jan 30, 2015)

<---- I prefer Black/Red


----------



## nexus_a (Jan 30, 2015)

IMO, red and yellow really stands out from black, while red is more good looking. Yellow makes the case look like a construction machine. I prefer the Thinkpad look i.e. mostly black, but just a little bit of red for contrast.


----------



## TheDarkLord (Jan 30, 2015)

Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> Say, it's Raystorm, right?


Yup it's a custom painted Raystorm


----------



## TheDarkLord (Jan 30, 2015)

No Nrg said:


> <---- I prefer Black/Red



something like this?


----------



## No Nrg (Jan 30, 2015)

TheDarkLord said:


> something like this?


Nice! Here's a couple of mine:


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Feb 2, 2015)

TheDarkLord said:


> Yup it's a custom painted Raystorm


I love the way you "used it"


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Feb 2, 2015)

TheDarkLord said:


> something like this?





No Nrg said:


> Nice! Here's a couple of mine:



Gotta slow down checking this thread. Don't know when my eyes are gonna fall off and need to run to doctors. 

By the way, @TheDarkLord, I like the paint jobs on the brackets and bay covers. A backplate on the GPU would've been nice though. And what is that block?

And @NoNrg, a bit more red lighting, your rig would look like a furnace! Personifying the power of your rig!!!! That H440 suited nicely with the build, giving a minimalistic but efficient look through the window. .


----------



## TheDarkLord (Feb 2, 2015)

No Nrg said:


> Nice! Here's a couple of mine:



Nice! 

NZXT cases are cheating though, they make awesome cases that require little effort to make them look sweet, for example, this only took me 2 days compared to my other builds. 

Yes I know, cables really ruin it, I begged the buyer to let me sleeve them but he didn't want to pay the extra $$ :/ 








Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> I love the way you "used it"



Thanks


----------



## TheDarkLord (Feb 2, 2015)

Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> Gotta slow down checking this thread. Don't know when my eyes are gonna fall off and need to run to doctors.
> 
> By the way, @TheDarkLord, I like the paint jobs on the brackets and bay covers. A backplate on the GPU would've been nice though. And what is that block?
> 
> And @NoNrg, a bit more red lighting, your rig would look like a furnace! Personifying the power of your rig!!!! That H440 suited nicely with the build, giving a minimalistic but efficient look through the window. .



lol, Thanks! Agreed on the backplate, problem is, it increases the cost of the desktop (even though it's only ~$30, people tend to fight for a cheaper cost.... I practically had to do the sleeving (which took me 2 weeks) for free) 

The block is old yet still amazing, it's the Koolance 340


----------



## No Nrg (Feb 2, 2015)

TheDarkLord said:


> Nice!
> 
> NZXT cases are cheating though, they make awesome cases that require little effort to make them look sweet, for example, this only took me 2 days compared to my other builds.



For sure, NZXT made my life easy in the cable management department, whole build only took three hours. Just had to spend a little extra time being tidy in the back as the H440 is so tight behind the motherboard tray. Everything else I didn't use is hidden neatly behind the PS shroud.


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Feb 3, 2015)

Gotta say, Black/Red does make a great impression! And Black/yellow nothing less than that.


----------

